# Monster Mulie



## Rick Carter (Aug 29, 2016)

Ryan Whitelaw bagged this awesome mule deer on a trip to Clorado.


----------



## TJay (Aug 29, 2016)

That's a fine one right there.  Don't see 'em very often with eye guards that big.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 29, 2016)

Congrats to Mr. Whitelaw on a great buck.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 4, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 27, 2016)

Great looking buck!


----------

